# Hyper X Cloud with Astro Mixamp?



## PixelSkills

Has anyone tried this combo without an amp? The Astro Mixamp does not seem to be able to drive anything without max volume so I am just wondering about this combo.


----------



## Noob Fever

I, too, was interested in this setup. Any answer yet on that?


----------



## mick546

I have the hyperx cloud 2s and not recieving enough volume from the standard xbox headset adapter. I ordered a mixamp pro. from what i understand i can just put the hyperxs in place of the astro a40s and use the same setup by enabling chat through the xbox adapter with a 3.5-2.5 converter and a 2.5mm to the mixamp? can anyone help with this? im hooking to an xbox one btw


----------



## Prodeje79

I use this setup on my PS4. It works fine.  I have the volumes the same level as when I use my A40 headset.
 I have a 2011 and both work fine.
  
 I have a mixamp 5.8 as well.  I will see how it works too and report back.
  
 I am still trying to decide which I like better.....
 I also have AD700, HD650 and even some PX22.
  
 I am still deciding which I like best for pure competitive play.
  
 I want to try philips X1 and PC360 out too.


----------



## ionengine

My hyper x cloud 2 is hooked up to my astro mixamp pro and it works fine. The source quality is very good. All my ps3 games and movies sound stellar.


----------



## MarkLyon

Kingston's HyperX Cloud II is one of the best gaming headsets you can get. With strong audio specs, a solid design and excellent support options, this PC gaming headset is hard to beat. It's missing a few things, but there's no denying that the HyperX is the king of its price point.
  
http://www.openingtimesuk.com/groups/bq/


----------



## 52Brandon

So glad I stumbled across this thread. I was going to post almost exactly this same question. I have a habit of going a bit OCD when purchasing a new piece of technology. Because what you see isn't always what you get. I did so much research on headsets for my XBOX1 and had decided on the Astro A40s until I stumbled across a review for a headset with almost no reputation, from a manufacturer that no reputation for making headsets... The Kingston HyperX Cloud/Cloud 2. Truthfully I wanted the Cloud 2, but it was actually worth less to me gaming on XBOX1. Since I couldn't use the USB processor and audio controls. The Cloud ended up being the better choice for me. Previously I was using a pair of Beats Studio headphones I got as a gift, with an in-line mic cable. Then I came across the HyperX Cloud used (in honest mint condition, not a mart on them or even the box) from a PC gamer who upgraded the the Cloud 2s, for $50 shipped. I couldn't turn it down. I tried everywhere around town to try to test it before buying, but nobody carried it in store, they only sold it online, which is a dumb choice. I was beyond impressed with the headset. My XBOX doesn't provide the best audio processing, so I used my rooted Galaxy S5 with Viper4Android (which if you have a rooted android you use to listen to music, is a MUST. It turns your phone from a mediocre audio player into an excellent one. With separate settings and EQs for wired headsets, Bluetooth, and the phone speaker itself to maximize sound quality out of every audio output available on the phone. But I could do a totally different thread on that), and the audio quality was absolutely incredible. Since I can't hook all the headsets on display in GameStop and Frys to my phone to test as well, I can't definitively call these the best of the bunch. But if the output device at GameStop is similar to my phone, the HyperX Cloud are the better headset of them all. I absolutely cannot recommend them enough. Everybody I let try them was blown away. Whether it was gaming or music. But I still wanted that damn virtual 7.1 converter, my OCD just got stuck on it. Then I came across this and it was like my missing link. I knew review would be few and far between. The most I found were on newegg, and that was only 5 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826306006). But they were all positive at least. It seems like you can set it to either 5.1 or 7.1, which is pretty cool. Plus it allows me to hear my own voice in my headset, which is beneficial to late-night gaming so I don't disturb the rest of the house chatting too loud. So, while I'm not 100% sold on it yet, it's likely to happen. And when it does, I'll post my experience with the combo. Considering the reputation of Astro and the quality of the HyperX Clouds, I expect excellent results


----------



## 52Brandon

Well I found a 2011 MixAmp Pro on eBay for $28 shipped. It should be here Friday. I can't wait to give it a shot with my HyperX Clouds. If it works as well as the reviews state, I should be very happy with this and get exactly the results I'm looking for. I plan on posting a full review once I receive it and set it all up. I'm like a kid on Christmas eve. I was already very happy with my HyperX cloud, but this should give me every feature I want now. I can't wait...


----------



## Jimmy Johnson

Hey can you report on how the setup went with the Astro pro mix amp and the cloud II headset ??? I have the cloud II's and was thinking about purchasing a Astro mix amp pro off of Ebay to pair with them for use on my PS4 while playing COD.


----------

